# Perdomo Silvio Robusto - original release - not a review, just pictures!



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, so I should have taken notes, but did not. It has a bit of pepper on the retrohale but is smooth, tasty and medium full. Beautiful white ash that probably would have held on till the final third, but I just wanted to enjoy. *Thanks to good brother Todd (Ptreed) for making these available to me.*

Here's pictures of how it went down (sorry bout' lo-res but it was my celly):










































Just a note, it was so good that I picked up that nub and stuck it in my cob and finished it to nuthin!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of smoking one of the Ore myself and I agree with it being a very nice mild stick. Have you had any of the maduro. That's what I am waiting to try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> I have had the pleasure of smoking one of the Ore myself and I agree with it being a very nice mild stick. Have you had any of the maduro. That's what I am waiting to try. Thanks for sharing.


I've had a few of the maddies in different sizes and they are even tastier! I can't get over how much better quality cigars taste once they have aged.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

It really is amazing. I just hate being patient so I try and buy smokes with age.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Down to the nubs nub! The band is awesome. Looks like you had a good time with that stick, I've only had one cigar with age, a vsg, and that's because it was gifted lol. I wish I had the patience too but i get so eager to smoke all I buy


----------

